# key hole light



## vetwhat (Dec 23, 2005)

On the drivers door keyhole, there is a clear plastic ring. Is it supposed to light up at night or anything or is it just to decorate the hole?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I never seen one there. But it looks like one belongs there, but you can't unlock your door with the key without the alarm going off.


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

There's no light in there. It's just a spacer for the lock cylinder.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

it may be the 06's


----------

